# No power on ECU help



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

1995 HB 2.4 4x4

Hey guys I just got my hb back from a friend that had it for a couple years. He had put a side post battery in it. So I was going to change it out and I bumped the hot side on the power steering fluid bracket. Truck starts and I have headlights, But every thing else is dead. no radio, doom light, blower, dash lights, gauges, tail lights, park lights,. I looked down at ecu and it has no power. green light is off. Is there a main fuse for the ecu, or did I fry it?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Lol - you said "doom light".

Yes, there is a fuse. It should be labeled in the fuse area.

Also, you could have burned out the fusible links.

Fusible links - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

I only found one fuse blown in the fuse panel, replaced it but still nothing, I don't have the fuse links, if you are talking about the plugs going to battery. I have those all wired straight to battery. So I turn the diagnostic on ecru and its blinking. But when in normal position the lights are not on, well green light any way. When I use test light I can ground on the truck and have continuity when I touch any fuse in the box? I pulled ecu plug it shows power on a few pins, continuity on the rest. Is that normal?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You may have damaged the ECU. But, with all of those things not working, it very much sounds like a blown fusible link. Make sure you have voltage passing through each of the fusible links. Fusible links usually power several different fuses, which would make sense that one is blown that several different components stop working. After that's addressed, then I would address the ECU issue.


----------



## SBJ (Oct 30, 2016)

Grounds. On the wheel well behind the battery there is a large ground connection to the body and a couple smaller ones. Over time the connections can become lessened as corrosion develops. I would check all of those connections and clean/apply dielectric grease if necessary. I once had a no-start condition (everything would go dead the minute I turned the key) and it ended up being the large ground connection behind the battery. There is also a ground on the back near the firewall which bolts to the back of the cylinder head as well as others inside the truck, behind the fusebox and next to the ECU if memory serves.


----------

